# كيفيه إختيار حجم المكيف الصحراوي



## Eng.S.H (19 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
الأخوة الكرام . يرجى إيضاح عملية إختيار مكيف صحراوي لمنزل صغير 
هل الإختيار يتم حسب المساحة؟
وشكرا


----------



## mohamed mech (19 فبراير 2011)

طريقة اختيار المكيف الصحراوى



[/URL]


----------



## mohamed mech (19 فبراير 2011)

مرفق كتالوجات مكيفات صحراوية
بالتوفيق​


----------



## وائل البرعى (20 فبراير 2011)

مشكور جدا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amr fathy (21 فبراير 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> مرفق كتالوجات مكيفات صحراوية
> بالتوفيق​



جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.S.H (21 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لكم
ولكن هل هناك معادلة بسيطه أستخدمها لحساب حجم المكيف تبعا للمساحة
مثلا انا لدي صاله أبعادها 12*5 متر= 60 متر مربع
هل مكيف 4/3 مناسب لها . على إعتبار انه لا يوجد دكت
ولكم كل الشكر والإحترام


----------



## ديناصور مصر (21 فبراير 2011)

مشكور يا معلم وليك مني ألف تحية
وجزاء الله كل خيير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (21 فبراير 2011)

أحسنت ياصديقي م محمد ميكانيك
بارك الله فيكم و زادكم من فضله


----------



## mohamed mech (25 فبراير 2011)

eng.s.h قال:


> شكرا لكم
> ولكن هل هناك معادلة بسيطه أستخدمها لحساب حجم المكيف تبعا للمساحة
> مثلا انا لدي صاله أبعادها 12*5 متر= 60 متر مربع
> هل مكيف 4/3 مناسب لها . على إعتبار انه لا يوجد دكت
> ولكم كل الشكر والإحترام


 
مناسب و ستكون درجة الحرارة فى حدود 29 درجة مئوية اذا كانت كمية الهواء فى حدود 6000 قدم مكعب على الدقيقة

مرفق برنامج لحساب التكييف الصحراوى​


----------



## goor20 (26 فبراير 2011)

thanx


----------



## مهندس محمد ابراهيم (7 مارس 2011)

_لكم جزيل الشكر وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير_


----------



## سامر مفيد ترهي (29 مارس 2011)

مشكورين جدا على المرفقات


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (30 مارس 2011)

مجهود رائع م/ محمد ميكانيك


----------



## الدره المصون (30 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله جنة عرضها السماوات والارض


----------



## عبد الله مهنى (24 أغسطس 2011)

الملف المرفق ممتاز يا مهندس محمد مكانيك 
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## scream (28 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوور على الجهد


----------



## محمد_86 (16 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء والنجاح والفلاح


----------



## ahmed elcapten (2 فبراير 2015)

يجماعة فى كاتلوج HAS انا حددت ال cfm
اختار الموديل ازاى ومفيش فى الجداول كمية cfm 
يعنى انا اخترت عند ستاتيك 0.2 بوصه مائية 3250 cfm 
اجيب الموديل ومواصفاته ازاى


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (9 فبراير 2015)

http://www.gulfup.com/?ZplbEV

رابط لكاتلوك مكيف صحراوي فيه تفاصيل


----------



## hvac giant (3 يونيو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا و بارك فيكم


----------

